# Happy New Year 2019



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

*Happy New Year!*

Happy New Year to everyone. Here's my absolute favorite of all time for ringing it in:

Victor Herbert Festival March


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Wishing everyone a happy new year free of clinkers and sour notes!


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy New Year 2019 to everyone!!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Best wishes to everyone for 2019


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just wishing everyone a Happy New Year


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy New Year to All!!:clap:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Everything that you need to know about the 2nd of January in Scotland... 

"The New Year's Eve and New Year's Day celebrations in Scotland are known as *Hogmanay* and may last into January 2, an annual bank holiday. This holiday is marked with parties, specially prepared foods and the custom of first footing.

2nd January is a public holiday in Scotland, where it is a day off for the general population, and schools and most businesses are closed.

Hogmanay celebrations generally begin in the afternoon or evening of New Year's Eve and continue into early hours of the New Year's Day morning. Some family gatherings or private celebrations organized by groups of friends may continue through to January 2.

In some areas, the custom of *first footing* continues on January 2. First footing refers to when someone is the first person to enter a house on January 1. For many people in Scotland, January 2 is a day to recover from the Christmas and Hogmanay celebrations or to spend some quiet time with friends or family members before returning to work on January 3.

January 2 is not a bank or public holiday in England, Wales and Northern Ireland. However, January 1 and 2 are bank holidays in Scotland. Banks and post offices are closed. There may be limited public transport services or none at all. Some stores and businesses may be closed.

The Hogmanay celebration origins can be traced to pre-Christian observances in mid-winter. These included *large fires to tempt the Sun back to earth**, as well as feasts of the food gathered and harvested in the autumn. Hogmanay was traditionally a more important celebration than Christmas in Scotland but the importance of Christmas recently increased.

*Don't bother trying this - it doesn't work... don't ask.

Fires are burnt during Hogmanay. This is a tradition from the pre-Christian winter celebrations. In Stonehaven, Kincardineshire, fire balls are made of tar, paper and wire attached to a chain or non-flammable rope. *The balls are lit and swung around people's heads* in a procession. At the end of the evening,* burning fire balls are thrown into the harbor**. In Burghead, Moray, the clavie (a barrel filled with of tar and old casks) is burnt on January 11, the old Hogmanay date.

*Burning fire balls have been known on occasion to be thrown into the crowd rather than the harbor as burning fire balls and alcohol rarely if ever make the best of combinations so be prepared to step lively if necessary. Don't ask me how I know this...

Popular Hogmanay dishes include: steak pie; lamb or beef stew; shortbread and cheese; Scotch pancakes (small, thick pancakes cooked on a griddle) with butter or smoked salmon; rumbledethumps (boiled potatoes and swedes or turnips mashed with stir fried cabbage and oven-baked); and seven-cup pudding (steamed pudding with dried fruit and spices). Whiskey is a popular drink*."

*Quite the understatement...

People traditionally ate black bun on Twelfth Night (January 6) but it is now eaten on the last day of Hogmanay. Black bun consists of a pastry case filled with nuts, spices and dried fruit soaked in brandy. It is often made a few weeks ahead to allow the flavors to mature."


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

"*Auld Lang Syne*" - *Dougie MacLean*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMFnqj6aFwY

*bliadhna Mhath Ùr!*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Donny Brook said:


> Everything that you need to know about the 2nd of January in Scotland...
> 
> 
> Popular Hogmanay dishes include: steak pie; lamb or beef stew; shortbread and cheese; Scotch pancakes (small, thick pancakes cooked on a griddle) with butter or smoked salmon; rumbledethumps (boiled potatoes and swedes or turnips mashed with stir fried cabbage and oven-baked); and seven-cup pudding (steamed pudding with dried fruit and spices). Whiskey is a popular drink*."
> ...


Nobody drinks whisk*e*y unless the real stuff runs out.

Black bun was traditional on New Year's Eve because it absorbs the alcohol so you don't get as drunk, however, you do stay drunk longer as the alcohol stays in your system longer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Taggart said:


> Nobody drinks whisk*e*y unless the real stuff runs out.
> 
> Black bun was traditional on New Year's Eve because it absorbs the alcohol so you don't get as drunk, however, you do stay drunk longer as the alcohol stays in your system longer.


:lol:

Just a note to explain the sly dig - Whisk*e*y from Ireland and the United States is spelled "whisk*e*y" and whisky from Scotland, Canada, Japan, and elsewhere is spelled "whisky".

Blame my typo on either too little or too much black bun...


----------

